# Mobile Planer/ Jointer stand



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm looking for some ideas to build a mobile planer and jointer stand. The one I have now is not sufficient and takes up too much space with absolutely no storage. I put it together in a real hurry about six years ago. It's one of those great big wire spools with casters. (don't laugh too hard… if you have to, let me know and I'll laugh with you… lol)

Anyway, I need an upgrade. I need one that will be a little more capable of some storage and would be able to readily house the planer and jointer. The size doesn't really matter, I can size it to fit. I'm really interested in the design of something very functional that I can put cabinet doors on to keep out the mice and the dust.

The planer is a Craftsman contracter's series (about 1 1/2 feet square), and the jointer is a 6 inch jointer about two and a half feet long and a foot wide or so.

If anyone has one that they are really pleased with and wouldn't mind sharing the design, please let me know.

Thanks in advance…

--Steve


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I just made a cabinet, on wheels for my tablesaw. My screw-up? It rolls too easily. I have two of the wheels with locks, but on a tile floor, it still slides easily - so that when I push a board thru, that's gonna move around - not safe. I'm going to have to find a fix for this one….!


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Steve,

Here is a cart that I built for my planner. I am sure that it could be made to accommodate your planer and your jointer with ease. It was in a woodworking book. If it is a design that you are interested in let me know via a PM and I will find the book and give you the name and issue.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Make something that's functional for you. A box with wheels to set your tool on?

Then you can either put in drawers or shelves or whatever depending on your needs.


----------



## DanM (Mar 30, 2008)

I recently got a DeWalt 734. I got a "Universal tool stand" from HF, which at the time was on sale for 15 bucks of so http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=7769 The planer is screwed to a bit of 3/4" plywood on top of this. The stand is then attached to a base made of plywood & 2×4's

I attached 2 3", fixed casters from HF to one end of the plywood base I put the stand on (about $2 each), then fashioned the other end so I could quickly attach a foot-lever caster from one of my Rockler bases (http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2383&filter=mobile%20base). The planer is very easy to move, but is quite stationary when I lower the foot lever caster. Best of all, I find the height is ideal for me.

It's ugly (), but relatively cheap & it works well.

Dan


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Steve, if you do a search on the LJ site you should find this topic has been discussed before.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that here ... I was just hoping for a little additional imput… lol. I think I may eventually stick with a box cabinet (like a small assembly table). I really like the idea they had in the last post about storing it under the tablesaw, but my tablesaw is not that style. I've been looking through some workshops, and some of you guys have some nice looking shops!

Whatever I do, it's going to have to have some storage underneath, and it's going to have to have cabinet doors. I like the mobility ideas… I can't hardly move the one I have around now, it's a real pain.

Thanks to all who have taken time to post some ideas!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Steve, just a small tip. If you screw bottle lids under your shelves then fill your bottles with all those screws, nails & odd bits then screw your bottle into the lid you can double your storage space & have easy access to those bits you use regularly.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I have my planer on a Craftsman tool cabinet (roll-cab) it moves around fine, has locking casters, tons of storage (3 drawers) and a large opening at the bottom for larger items. Works great.


----------

